# super glue accelerator question



## zombie7986

does anyone else know of any super glue accelerators that i can get at a hardware store?  im looking around to see if there is a little more cost effective way than the small bottles at woodcraft.


----------



## Jmhoff10500

zombie7986 said:


> does anyone else know of any super glue accelerators that i can get at a hardware store?  im looking around to see if there is a little more cost effective way than the small bottles at woodcraft.



I always buy from Wooden Wonders, they have great prices, and free shipping over $20, not only that but if you need it , they sell Accelerator by the gallon!


----------



## robutacion

zombie7986 said:


> does anyone else know of any super glue accelerators that i can get at a hardware store?  im looking around to see if there is a little more cost effective way than the small bottles at woodcraft.



Hey, I'm in Australia and I get my CA and accelerator from your Monty's (http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=1023) here, how's that for an economical choice...!!!:wink::biggrin:

PS: Oops... just notice that *Jmhoff10500* was a little faster than me but, you got the same answer (some fellow...)

Cheers
George


----------



## Finatic

Try your local hobby shop.


----------



## ctubbs

Try as you may, Monty is hard to even match much less beat.
Charles


----------



## Pens By Scott

While you at it, look at Monty's CA glues too, awesome prices!  Not trying to up sell, but when you consider combining on shipping, it can help reduce your costs.


----------



## Padre

+1000 on Monty.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Is there any truth to the rumor that acetone is the main ingredient in accelerator?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that acetone is the main ingredient in accelerator?


 
Andrew,  The regular E-Z Bond accelerator is about 80% acetone.  The mild has little to no acetone.  The mild is almost identical to the Zap brand Kicker.  In the furniture repair business they do not like to use the regular E-Z-Bond because it will screw up lacquer and poly finishes.  For example old chair rungs frequently need to be re-glued.  In the old days they would knock the chair apart, re-glue and clamp the chair for a day.  With CA they now will use thin to seep down in the mortise, hold in place and spray the accelerator.  Now a one day repair is done in 15 minutes.


----------



## Padre

This thread might help a little.  I've also read that Heptane is a main ingredient.


----------



## Sylvanite

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that acetone is the main ingredient in accelerator?



From the E-Z Bond MSDS for their regular accelerator:
Acetone 68.0%
N-Butane 14.0%
Propane 15.0%

Regards,
Eric


----------



## HSTurning

+1 for monty


----------

